
WinRT and Mono - wslh
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Sep-26.html
======
revelation
I don't understand. Yes, use best practices in the development of software.
No, this doesn't explain why you won't support X and even recommend to use a
bunch of different frameworks and potentially runtimes/languages.

~~~
lubos
I think WinRT on top of Linux could be waste of resources (as it was with
moonlight). WinRT might not even succeed on Windows

------
tobiasu
The less Miguel is involved in anything Linux related, the better.

~~~
skrebbel
Despite that not being a very HN-worthy comment, i'm curious: why? To me
limited knowledge, he's responsible for allowing using an excellent
language+framework cross-platform, for which I'm thankful.

~~~
tobiasu
Well, he's also largely responsible for early Gnome and his problematic views
live on there. Whenever I read one of his posts, he's gushing over with
excitement about some new technology from either Microsoft or Apple that he
wants to bring to Linux, which then quickly proceeds to be a giant PITA to
people who create distros, build embedded systems and so on. These projects
tend to be abandoned rather quickly in the scheme of unix software (X, vim,
emacs, bash - anyone replaced these 3 times in the last 10 years?). The mess
he helped create (and recently admitted to be sort of guilty for, in a lengthy
blog post why the Linux desktop has failed - or some similar hyperbole) is
then left to deal with for everyone else.

Meanwhile, the Linux desktop (and for that matter, BSD) is perfectly usable
with a well selected mixture of window managers that have been around from
before I was born, audio players that don't require mysql backends, editors
that work just fine from embedded systems to servers, and so on. Nobody ever
missed a registry in this world. Nobody ever thought: "hey, a program that
modifies its own config files is great, lets write a bunch, or use a
database!" - resulting in the insanity that you can't version control your
config files anymore, or keep your $HOME on NFS.

His ideas are great in the world of consumer operating systems - locked down,
shiny, and limited to the "brilliance" of its designer. But I don't want to
live in his world, therefore I'm very happy whenever he does something that
does not involve "improving" the Linux desktop experience.

~~~
eropple
_> hey, a program that modifies its own config files is great_

I think that all the time. On a server I might be willing to muck around with
configuration files. On a desktop? You're damned right I want a discoverable
UI for configuration.

------
yarrel
And so the grand unified Microsoft bridgehead fragments.

